# The connection to the server has failed.



## dml50 (Oct 10, 2005)

0x800CCC0E error on Outlook Express 6.0. Running WinXP SP2 with all security patches applied. Running Comodo Personal Firewall and NAV2007. OE had worked fine for 3+ years. Problem began about 10 days ago after applying Microsoft patches for June. Do not know if two are related.
Incoming mail is received OK. Outgoing SEND fails every time with this error:
The connection to the server has failed. Account: 'mail.isp.com
> ([email protected])', Server: 'mail.isp.com', Protocol: SMTP, Port: 25,
> Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 10049, Error Number: 0x800CCC0E
[1] I called my ISP and they said all my SERVER settings are correct and that they are not reporting any problems with their email server. 
[2] I shut off my firewall to see if that was blocking it, but that did not help either.
[3] I recorded all the MAIL default account settings, removed the account, and then ADDED it back in again - still get error.
[4] I ran: netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt, but that did not help either.
[5] From CMD prompt, I ran a TELNET to my email server, logged in with email account + password and it said 'OK' so I figure I can connect to my email server all right. (makes sense since incoming mail is working fine).
[6] I deleted any emails in OE that might even remotely have something funny in them.
I AM OUT OF IDEAS ON WHAT WENT WRONG. ANY SUGGESTIONS YOU CAN SHARE WOULD BE APPRECIATED.
Is OE corrupted in some way?


----------



## mtdriver (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is the answer from microsoft http://support.microsoft.com/kb/191687


----------



## dml50 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for the link to the MS article. I have found the cause of the port 25 blocking - it was NAV 2007 email scanning. I turned it off and the SEND function began working. Even with this scanning turned back on, SEND events continue to work now.
Symantec emailed me that sometimes a temporary Windows file can become corrupted and cause this problem.
So I am working OK again.


----------



## mtdriver (Jul 5, 2007)

You are welcome

In my experience it does tend to be norton that causes this problem.


----------



## MakoShark (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm running Norton nad Outlook 2002 and I cannot connect to my servers either. I can get incoming, but not outgoing email.

The problem above sounds a bit like what I'm experiencing. Can anyone point me to the solution?


----------



## mtdriver (Jul 5, 2007)

Norton is blocking your outgoing smtp port 25 I suggest you contact norton for a fix to it


----------



## MakoShark (Jul 5, 2007)

mtdriver said:


> Norton is blocking your outgoing smtp port 25 I suggest you contact norton for a fix to it


Thanks, I will do this. At this point, I would try anything!


----------



## dml50 (Oct 10, 2005)

I continue to get error 0x800CCC0E on sends of emails through OE. The only way I can get the send to work is by turning off outgoing email scanning in NAV2007.
I have notified tech support at Symantec. I am waiting to hear back from them. My hope is that they can offer some other suggestion as to why NAV is doing this blocking.


----------



## MakoShark (Jul 5, 2007)

In my long fight against Norton (months), I solved the problem only by getting rid of Norton and all my emails came flooding in and out.

I have used Avast instead. Seems fine.


----------



## Lee55 (Sep 14, 2007)

I've spent the better half of two days trying to solve this problem from research and suggestions on this board and others.
*Error:
Cannot access my smtp server with Thunderbird, Eudora, or Outlook Express. *
*Socket error 10060 0x800CCC0E*
I have had multiple antivirus programs intstalled, some sent with viruses attached (interesting)!!!!!!!!!
AVG free was one big hassle, so I removed them all. This didn't work for me.
Running XP Home edition. Not my servers fault, cause I'm able to access and send email on another computer.
I believe I may have another virus or one of the antivirus programs altered something and didn't completely remove itself.
Suggestions will be obviously appreciated!!!!!!!!
Is there anything else to try?
Thanks
Lee55


----------

